# photo stock



## reut.rby (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi 
Does anyone tried to sell with:
alamy
bigstock
klaud 9
istock
dreamstime
123rf
foam
envato market

I'm looking for opinions- were you satisfied? how does the profit split?

Thanks!


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 14, 2016)

never even heard of any of those. 
stock photography is ridiculously over-saturated and you are generally paid pennies on the download. 
unless you have something that is mind boggling amazing, stock photography isnt likely to pay much at all from any site.


----------



## KmH (Sep 14, 2016)

Of those listed Alamy is the biggest and is based in Europe.
The rest are microstock agencies.
Most of those stock houses have their royalty schedule online, if you get motivated enough to go look at them.

The profit is split heavily in favor of the stock house, and is usually a sliding scale based on how many of your images sell.
If just a handfull of your photographs sell you get paid the minimum split.
If boatloads of your photos sell you get paid a better split, but it still doesn't add up to anywhere close to what photographers once made from stock photography.

There are several variables that determine how much a stock house charges for one of your images, like exclusive use or non-exclusive use and the type of use license
Understanding stock image licensing

With most stock agencies today you won't get paid until you reach a minimum amount, - $50, $75, or $100.

Based on 123RF's commission schedule you'll earn 21.6 *cents* for every 2.075 100 Mb TIFF images they sell.
So if 123RF pays when you have $50 or more due, to get to $50 123RF would need to sell 232 of your images.
The problem is most RF (Royalty-Free) use licenses grant the buyer up to 500,000 uses of your image.
So basically, 123R wants to sell 3 of your 100Mb TIFF photos before you make 25 *cents.*


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 14, 2016)

If one is going to be affixed to another object with a metal device made of of an helical inclined plane winding around a metal core, you would be better off collecting more money and being kissed also.


----------



## reut.rby (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jeffW (Sep 15, 2016)

Don't forget about the idea of hosting your own stock.  With FotoQuote by cradocfotosoftware  it's easy putting together a licensing contract and pricing the stock yourself.  

I believe this is the way photographers can both get a fair share for their current work and take control back from faceless internet stock companies that pay photographers insulting rates.  Over time stock images need to be relevant and up to date.  Just because yesterday we got screwed doesn't mean we (artists) can't take back control of our work for tomorrow.


----------



## reut.rby (Sep 15, 2016)

Great, Thanks!


----------

